# no tread overhang on last step onto deck?



## bbxrider (Jun 9, 2010)

is it usually ok, and code correct to not have an overhang on the last riser where you would step onto a landing or a deck? like in the attachment pic


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 9, 2010)

If my nose were missing.....


----------



## kok328 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would have to say that this is fine as the deck surface won't short you on the required depth of the tread (11").


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 11, 2010)

But seriously, what purpose does the bullnose serve? Is it a safety issue, or is it a drip edge, or what?


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I don't think it's a big issue?


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 16, 2010)

I know i started this with a joke, but i started wondering if something so common as a nose on a step is just continued out of aesthetics, or does it serve a purpose. 

There are probably, buried deep in the files of some government agency, statistics on how many slip & trip accidents happen on steps with a nose as opposed to steps without one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 16, 2010)

slownsteady said:


> I know i started this with a joke, but i started wondering if something so common as a nose on a step is just continued out of aesthetics, or does it serve a purpose.
> 
> *There are probably, buried deep in the files of some government agency, statistics on how many slip & trip accidents happen on steps with a nose as opposed to steps without one*.



I can see the satellites linking up now, rows of computer banks being activated, whole buildings of government workers being called in for over time trying to answer this question. All I can say is, I've done it both ways and never had a problem either way. I'm sure there is some obscure OSHA law I've broken and will be held accountable somehow...


----------

